# A few questions about becoming an accountant



## johnmurf83 (19 Sep 2007)

I am a 23 year old male primary teacher currently considering a career change to accountancy. Am i correct in assuming that the most appropriate course to achieve such is the professional diploma in accountancy in dcu or the post graduate diploma in dit. If this is the case has anybody got any advice as to which is considered a better course in terms of employability / financial gain upon completion. Also if someone could provide an indication of what one can expect to earn, both while completing a training contract and upon the completion of the final professional accountancy exams. Also to what extent does not working in Dublin limit ones career options. Thank you in advance for your reply.


----------



## podowd (19 Sep 2007)

Hi John

There are a number ways of getting into accountancy and each has their own merits. In my opinion if you're thinking of a career change the least riskiest way of approaching it may be to do an accounting technician's course (see ) by night and see how it goes before giving up your existing job. with even a year of the course behind you it would be easier to find accountancy work, and it is possible to complete the exams of ACA, CPA, ACCA by working full time and studying at night. 

As for the salary scale, it's difficult to answer but if you have a look at [broken link removed] it will give you an idea

good luck with whatever you choose, plenty of work for accountants at the moment so I don't think you'll regret it but don't give up the teaching until you're sure it's right for you!!


----------



## obella (20 Sep 2007)

Hi John

Slightly different advice from me. If you do you research and are sure accountancy is what you want to do, I would recommend getting into a training firm and concentrating 100% on passing exams and getting qualified asap. That means you earn higher salary sooner and are concentrating on gaining expertise instead of doing it in your spare time.
Starting salaries are not as bad as they used to be, but may vary outside of Dublin. Salary can also vary on type of qualification you decide to do but each firm can tell you what their policy is on that.

Most large acc firms now have offices in all major cities, and milkround time is coming up which is great opportunity to meet the firms, ask questions and apply. Ring the larger accountancy firms (PwC, KMPG, E&Y all have offices outside Dublin) and ask when they will be making presentation in local universities. Can then go along to ask questions and apply in time for Sept 2008 if you decide its for you.

Good luck!


----------



## streamer (20 Sep 2007)

I'm with Obella on this one. I trained in a big 4 firm and now work in industry. Getting your qualification through this route has the following advantages

- you're training in an environment where your employer is used to staff doing exams. In industry study leave is seen as a necessary evil and is much shorter, thus making it harder to get your exams
- so long as you avoid the financial services dept, you'll be exposed to a wide variety of clients which should help you decide the type of industry you'd like to work in in the long term
- you might find that practice works for you and if it does most firms have really good promotion opportunties
- if you've qualified with a firm with a good name it'll also stand to you in terms of future salary negotiations.

best of luck with the new career.


----------



## johnmurf83 (27 Sep 2007)

Thanks guys for the advice. Hopefully will get the ball rolling on something within the next few months.


----------



## Gaz (27 Sep 2007)

Hope you dont mind me asking Johnmurf83, but why are you choosing to leave your current position with all the benefits of short working hours, holidays and pension? I am a qualified accountant but i would have thought about a career in primary school teaching in the past.


----------



## johnmurf83 (27 Sep 2007)

Well gaz it is a fair point  about the holidays, pension, short hours etc. but to be honest I have very little interest in education in general, its a stressful job not in the sense of normal deadlines etc. but having taught in a disadvantaged area for the past 3 years it would be nice not to have children talking over me everytime i speak, also although the pay compares fairly well against other newly qualified graduates, it compares poorly to other jobs after the 7-10 year threshold. Also my pay is completely determined on my length of service and not on how well i perform in my job which is something i don't find particularly motivating.


----------



## CubicYard1 (28 Sep 2007)

obella said:


> Hi John
> 
> Slightly different advice from me. If you do you research and are sure accountancy is what you want to do, I would recommend getting into a training firm and concentrating 100% on passing exams and getting qualified asap. That means you earn higher salary sooner and are concentrating on gaining expertise instead of doing it in your spare time.
> Starting salaries are not as bad as they used to be, but may vary outside of Dublin. Salary can also vary on type of qualification you decide to do but each firm can tell you what their policy is on that.
> ...


 
Hi Obella,

Do big 4 firms take in 'mature' student/trainees too ? Say 35+ ?

Would it be a better idea to do 1 or 2 levels of the Accounting exams (e.g. ACCA, ACA, CPA) and then join a training form or is this allowed ?
At least then you would know if you like Accounting and prospective employers would know you are keen etc.

CY1.


----------



## obella (1 Nov 2007)

Sorry for late reply! Big 4 firms did take mature students when I was training, but again as milkrounds are about to start I would get in touch with them asap and find out what each is looking for this year, how it fits your circumstances etc. Re getting a couple of levels done beforehand, in my experience it depends on both what type of accountancy qualification you would like and what your background is. Most students in Big 4 have business degrees and/or masters and are studying ACA. Most does not mean all however and there are many ways to approach qualifications. CIMA and ACCA can be done partially on your own time and Big 4 firms do have some staff with those qualifications too, but ACA needs to be guided by an approved training firm (which can be in industry or practice) so not as easy to get started.All in all I would recommend you meet with the firms you are interested in and see what suits both them and you. Good luck!


----------

